# I see a lotta little punkins in my life in the not too distant future!



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

Thinking this will be a perfect Halloween project for the our Cub Scouts this fall!


----------



## bigKate (Jan 27, 2013)

Love it! Very cleaver.


----------



## Peggy Beryl (Jun 4, 2012)

Great! My GGDs would love them. Where can I find teeth like those?


----------



## JillF (Feb 17, 2011)

I will definitely be making those!! Thanks for posting. Peggy, those are normally in with the Halloween make up at any store that carries that sort of thing. Should be out soon.


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

Peggy Beryl said:


> Great! My GGDs would love them. Where can I find teeth like those?


my first thought was the dollar store - or whereever there is a halloween display (target, Wal-Mart, etc) - I'm going to check eBay to see if I can find them in bulk for a reasonable price.

Yep - eBay is the place - I ordered two packs of 12 (24 total) for less than $10 including shipping. 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/351142603415

They also have "glow in the dark" but they would be more than $3 each when you include s/h

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Glow-in-the-dark-Vampire-Fang-Teeth-/251619875799?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a95b69bd7


----------



## DHobbit (Jan 11, 2014)

:thumbup:


----------



## Grammax8 (Feb 9, 2012)

How cute and so clever.


----------



## MaryE-B (May 11, 2012)

Those are CUTE!


----------



## ADW55 (Mar 31, 2014)

I like them, I think I could use them at my Church
Ladies Dine Out.


----------



## In Memory of Scottybear (Sep 20, 2011)

Very good.


----------



## YoK2tog (Aug 17, 2011)

Perfect for little boys.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Very cute, love it :thumbup:


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

LOL! Think my granddaughters will love them..


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Great I love them. I have kids on my bus who would love them to.


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## Jillyrich (Feb 11, 2013)

Cute idea :thumbup:


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Too cute!


----------



## grma16 (Aug 26, 2012)

Adorable. Love it.


----------



## mookiedlite (Jul 9, 2012)

Great idea. How about using a glow stick inside.


----------



## k2p3-knit-on (Oct 24, 2012)

How clever! And super for kids with short attention spans and scout sessions with limited time. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## cullenbe (Jul 3, 2011)

Are they real little pumpkins?


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

Those are funny and look so fun.


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

Oh my goodness.... way to funny! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## eneurian (May 4, 2011)

mopgenorth said:


> my first thought was the dollar store - or whereever there is a halloween display (target, Wal-Mart, etc) - I'm going to check eBay to see if I can find them in bulk for a reasonable price.
> 
> Yep - eBay is the place - I ordered two packs of 12 (24 total) for less than $10 including shipping.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/351142603415
> ...


----------



## shelindo (Jul 1, 2011)

Hilarious! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Gundi2 (May 25, 2012)

very clever and different


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

How creative and adorable.


----------



## Ms Sue P (Mar 19, 2011)

Love them a very good idea


----------



## krankymax (Mar 5, 2012)

Adorable, love them.


----------



## Bleeshea (Jul 12, 2013)

Love it!


----------



## Lady Kaira (Jan 11, 2012)

what a marvelous idea - perfect project


----------



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

Cute idea..xo


----------



## kathryn64 (Mar 11, 2011)

Were they the small real pumpkins or the new foam ones that can be carved?


----------



## JillF (Feb 17, 2011)

Oh that's a good idea too. That way they'd be permanent.


----------



## 2KNITCATS (Dec 19, 2011)

Cute!


----------



## Annekeetje (Apr 10, 2014)

Great idea to use these teeth, thanks for posting!


----------



## cabbagehome (Dec 23, 2011)

bigKate said:


> Love it! Very cleaver.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## knitwit549 (Oct 10, 2012)

What a unique creation, love it.


----------



## Ginny K (Jun 1, 2011)

Good one.


----------

